# Primal or Ziwipeak



## lfung5

I like primal for these reason:

No ingredients from China

Made is a USDA human grade faculty

Human grade ingredients 

No hormones added

Organic veggies

No grains

Raw

Does anyone know if Ziwipeak is comparable?


----------



## rokipiki

Ziwipeak is made in New Zaealan. Main ingrediet if meat from free grazing animals (thats as organic as it can be). Green lipped mussels are added. No grains, only five or six ingredients. It is closest to raw. It is not kibble, but dehydrated meat. Lot of people find it more convenient to feed than raw. It is expensive, but havs need only 70-80 grams per day. 
I checked Orijen web page month ago and found out they have new product - freezdried dog food. Maybe you should check that as well. 
I have bought Roki Ziwipeak couple of times and he loved it. Problem is that it is not available in my country. I have to drive to neighbouring Slovenia or order it


----------



## misstray

Well, here's what it says on their site (which you may already have seen).

For the most part it sounds good. However, I have to say they shouldn't say their food is hypoallergenic because it's natural....if your pet is allergic to chicken or beef or whatever, it isn't because of how natural it is or isn't!

http://www.ziwipeak.com/ziwipeak-sources-only-the-best-100-percent-natural-ingredients/

ZiwiPeak sources only the best 100 percent natural ingredients

ZiwiPeak sources only the best 100 percent natural ingredients. Nothing else. And all from green New Zealand pastures and clean New Zealand oceans.

It's an unconditional focus on the very best. No compromises. No short-cuts. No making-do. The result? Absolute peace of mind that you're providing your pet with precisely the diet it needs from a trusted source and brand.

Each of our packs provide a single protein source right down to the organs, for instance our Venison comprises venison meat, venison liver, venison lung, venison tripe, venison heart and venison kidney.

Our ingredients have none of the nasties associated with cheaper pet foods. No added sugars, salts, glycerines, antibiotics, hormones, preservatives or carbohydrates such as potatoes, grains, rice, beet pulp, wheat glutens or cornmeal. ZiwiPeak products do not contain BHA, BHT or propylene glycol. *All ZiwiPeak products are GMO-free and are hypoallergenic, because all of our ingredients are fully natural.*

Venison

Our premium quality, New Zealand grass-fed venison is a superb protein source for pets. Pasture raised, not intensively farmed, it provides a new, clean, highly digestible, hypoallergenic food. Venison has plenty of connective tissue, providing regular, digestible levels of chondroitin and glucosamine, nutritionally supporting long-term joint health.

Lamb

New Zealand lamb. We're famous for it. Rightly so. New Zealand has perfect conditions for raising the finest lamb meat in the world. ZiwiPeak lamb is a pure source of high quality protein and fats, essential for healthy brain and muscle function.

Green Tripe

We know about keeping the goodness in things. Our green tripe is only cold washed, nothing else. Neither bleached nor scalded, our green tripe retains all its nutritional value. It provides an ideal balance of calcium and phosphorus for your pet, along with protein, fat, enzymes, vitamins and good bacteria to aid digestion and muscular development.

Liver, Lung, Heart and Kidney

Pet heaven. These organs provide a concentrated source of the essential nutrients and enzymes required for a healthy daily diet. Rich in high quality protein, vitamins, minerals and essential fatty acids, they are particularly beneficial in times of growth and reproduction.

New Zealand Green-Lipped Mussel

Joint inflammation and osteoarthritis are common ailments in cats and dogs. New Zealand mussel is a 100% natural source of glucosamine, chondroitin, glycogens and omega 3 fatty acids, with proven ability to nutritionally support long-term joint health. All ZiwiPeak products contain sufficient glucosamine and chondroitin from green-lipped mussels to provide your pet with daily recommended requirements. No need to buy costly additional supplements.

Fish

New Zealand is renowned for its expansive, clean, clear coastal waters. Our hoki fish is sourced and caught under New Zealand's stringent, government-controlled, fish-management system. It provides essential fatty acids like omega 3 and omega 6, which dogs and cats can't produce themselves, to help build a healthier immune system.

Chicory Inulin

Chicory optimises digestion, supports the immune functions and promotes nutrient absorption in your pet. Everything in ZiwiPeak is there for a reason - a good reason.

Lecithin

A source of choline and inositol, essential fatty acids and sterols, lecithin is good for hair and coat condition as well as heart function.

Parsley (only in our dog foods)

A long-celebrated, efficacious herb, it promotes fresh breath and contains many beneficial vitamins and minerals.

Kelp

Interesting stuff. Taken daily, kelp may aid in the prevention and/or treatment of thyroid problems, heart disease, digestive problems, weight loss and various other health conditions.

Vitamins and Minerals

Vitamins and minerals are essential daily in low concentrations for proper absorption of fats and carbohydrates and for necessary chemical reactions in your pet's body. To gain optimum nutritional value, they need to receive them in optimum forms, amounts and ratios.

ZiwiPeak uses chelated minerals. They're minerals able to attach themselves to amino acids in your pet's digestive tract, so it will absorb them more fully and easily than otherwise. Improved mineral absorption ensures your pet receives the requirements necessary for optimum health and performance. Excretion of these valuable minerals decreases too, reducing the environmental impact of animal stools. In our air-dried foods we use chelated iron, copper, manganese, zinc and selenium.

The following are the key vitamins and minerals:

Vitamin A

Sometimes known as the anti-infective vitamin, vitamin A has a vital role in controlling the immune function, establishing growth patterns, as well as vision and foetal development.

Vitamin D

This helps to maintain a healthy muscular system by regulating the balance of calcium and phosphate, and facilitating absorption and utilisations of calcium in the intestinal tract. Without it your pet wouldn't develop strong bones and teeth.

Vitamin E

As an antioxidant, vitamin E prevents damage to membrane structures, defends cells from free-radical or oxidative damage, controls enzymatic processes and protects against pollutants. Vitamin E also assists in the production of red blood cells and aids in the production of energy to feed muscles in the body, especially the heart.

Niacin and taurine (only in our cat foods)

Cats cannot naturally produce some essential nutrients themselves, including niacin (an essential B vitamin), and taurine (to promote healthy functioning of the heart, retina and the reproduction system). Taurine is naturally present in all our natural meat products, but we add additional amounts to our cat foods as cats have a greater requirement for it. All of these nutrients are available in accessible form in our balanced meat formulas.

There are also some others:

ZiwiPeak also includes vitamins B1, B2, B6 and B12 and useful minerals such as copper, manganese, iron, zinc, chlorine, iodine, selenium, potassium bicarbonate and calcium carbonate. A veritable feast of essential elements


----------



## lfung5

Wow thanks!!! I like primal because they have raw and dehydrated. I'm heading to pet store to see if they carry Ziwipeak. I want to see if Bella, my finicky eater will eat it. I think the cost is comparable to primal. I go by calories and its about the same. I think it's actually cheaper than primal. One scoop is about 270 calories and that's about what my boys get per day. They get 300 plus treats etc


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie's food of choice is ZiwiPeak. I feed her 1/4 can of moist food in the morning and 3/4 scoop of the air dried food in the evening. She's been on this diet for over a year and is doing well. I also give her probiotics once a day and a raw bone (e.g. chicken or turkey neck) once or twice a week. -Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5

Do you guys like Ziwipeak over frozen raw because its easier?


----------



## jabojenny

Hi Linda,
I use both Ziwi and frozen and freeze dried Primal. Freeze dried is great when we travel. I started with Ziwi about six months ago for variety and also the fact that sometimes he doesn't eat his morning meal and it was such a waste to have to keep pitching the Primal. He gets Ziwi in the morning and frozen Primal at night. The only glitch to frozen is that sometimes I forget to thaw. Primal just came out with something new, Primal Pronto which I might try when I need to get more. http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/list/c/15 Primal also has liver treats which are Tim's absolute favorite, best tool for recall I've ever had


----------



## davetgabby

Sabine , ..."Ziwi Peak Ziwi Peak is a good food as far as quality is concerned, but it is super high in fat and relatively low in fiber, so not all dogs do well on it. I see especially a lot of little dogs 1. overfed on it because feeding portions of super high calorie food are so small and 2. developing loose stools from high fat and not much fiber.

I mainly recommend using it as training treats, since it's quite stinky"


----------



## Pucks104

Ziwipeak portions are small so I measure on a food scale so as not to over feed. Leo loves it and is doing really well on it. I don't find the Air dried to be stink. Poops are smaller and don't smell as bad as poop of kibble fed dogs. Also since it's not messy I think it helps keep Leo's beard cleaner. I had a duificult time getting Leo to eat before Ziwipeak. Now he loves his food and maintains a weight and body portions that seem really right for him. I alternate between the lamb, venison and venison and fish varieties.


----------



## davetgabby

koodos for finding an great food that works for your guy. :thumb: That's why I generally don't recommend certain foods for people. Every dog is different.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for all the info guys. Well, it would be nice to find a food all 3 of my guys like. But since my boys are doing well on the Primal, I think I might just have to stick with it. I like how many options they have as far as frozen, freeze dried etc. 

I got canned ziwipeak today and the kids loved it. They also like the earthborn canned. I'm just trying to find a topper for bella to get her to eat! I also called kiwi peak for samples. Might be a good alternative for Bella if she tolerates it. 

Thanks for recommendation on treats Jen. I saw them and want to try them. I just bought 6 bags of Origens grain free treats. When I run out I will try the Primal.


----------



## SJ1998

rokipiki said:


> Ziwipeak is made in New Zaealan. Main ingrediet if meat from free grazing animals (thats as organic as it can be). Green lipped mussels are added. No grains, only five or six ingredients. It is closest to raw. It is not kibble, but dehydrated meat. Lot of people find it more convenient to feed than raw. It is expensive, but havs need only 70-80 grams per day.
> I checked Orijen web page month ago and found out they have new product - freezdried dog food. Maybe you should check that as well.
> I have bought Roki Ziwipeak couple of times and he loved it. Problem is that it is not available in my country. I have to drive to neighbouring Slovenia or order it


Off topic, but if you happen to see this, is there a border crossing between Slovenia and Croatia now? How would you recommend travel - train or renting a car? I am most likely traveling from Slovenia to Rovinj. Thank you!


----------



## SJ1998

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Well, it would be nice to find a food all 3 of my guys like. But since my boys are doing well on the Primal, I think I might just have to stick with it. I like how many options they have as far as frozen, freeze dried etc.
> 
> I got canned ziwipeak today and the kids loved it. They also like the earthborn canned. I'm just trying to find a topper for bella to get her to eat! I also called kiwi peak for samples. Might be a good alternative for Bella if she tolerates it.
> 
> Thanks for recommendation on treats Jen. I saw them and want to try them. I just bought 6 bags of Origens grain free treats. When I run out I will try the Primal.


I am mixing in Ziwipeak and Primal raw (also Vital Essentials and OC Raw, which are supposed to be good but who really knows). My dogs love the Ziwipeak. We just started adding it in a few weeks ago.


----------



## MarinaGirl

davetgabby said:


> Sabine , ..."Ziwi Peak Ziwi Peak is a good food as far as quality is concerned, but it is super high in fat and relatively low in fiber, so not all dogs do well on it. I see especially a lot of little dogs 1. overfed on it because feeding portions of super high calorie food are so small and 2. developing loose stools from high fat and not much fiber.
> 
> I mainly recommend using it as training treats, since it's quite stinky"


Emmie has not had any problems with loose stools on ZiwiPeak; instead, her stools are firmer, smaller and less stinky. Where she occasionally has problems is with treats such as lamb lung and string cheese.

Regarding small dogs being overfed, I disagree that ZiwiPeak may contribute to this. IMO, the folks who have heavier dogs will have this issue regardless of the type of food they serve their pet (kibble, raw, home cooked), or the brand.

Here's an interesting article a vet wrote recently titled, "Think You Know What a Hungry Dog Looks Like? Think Again."

http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/think-you-know-what-a-hungry-dog-looks-like-think-again

-Jeanne-


----------



## DeeDee

My dogs are big fans of freeze-dried raw. Since I switched, my picky eater has yet to skip a meal (and she still gets some high quality kibble mixed in to use it up). I'm a big fan of saving $$ so I always compare on-line prices and look for coupon codes. Just bought a 4-pack of primal and a bag of Orijen (all freeze-dried raw) for $99 with shipping at petfooddirect with coupon code hohoho20. Merry Christmas!
DeeDee, Kiki & Kai


----------



## lfung5

I also like to compare & save. My local pet store has monthly 15% off my entire purchase. When I am buying frozen Primal it saves a ton of money!


----------



## RitaandRiley

I haven't tried the freeze dried Orijen yet. I think I'll try that next!


----------



## lfung5

My guys love the Orijens treats


----------



## tra_po

Ludo has been consistently eating Stella & Chewy's for his "dry" (I don't rehydrate) and sometimes for his treats. Don't see that one mentioned here but thought I'd throw that out. He wasn't crazy about their raw.


----------



## Lalla

Mine get raw for breakfast and Ziwipeak freeze-dried mixed with a bit of Ziwipeak wet (tinned) for supper. They seem to be doing really well on it. They adore the Orijens treats and some called Pooch and Mutt mini-bone treats that are described as "Ethical, natural, low-calorie, gluten-free, hand-baked dog treats" and that come in various versions; mine are the 'Calm & Relaxed' variety but there are lots, including for dogs with stomach, skin and other problems. The mini-bones are really small and snap in two easily to be even smaller. Worth checking out! Go to http://www.poochandmutt.com for how to get them in the States and elsewhere. (NO, I don't have shares!! Just think, of the biscuity treats out there, that these are really good - I'm an anti-gluten devotee, so they fit in with my obsessions!!)


----------



## Pucks104

For the last week I have been feeding Leo Primal Re-Hydrated Raw in the evening and Ziwipeak in the morning. He loves both foods. I decided to try the Primal because I can't get the Ziwipeak locally. I ordered it online last time and it was delayed so it took 7 days to come. That's when I decided that I wanted a locally obtainable option also. I am feeding 2 nuggets of Primal in the evening and had to lessen the amount of Ziwipeak for the morning feed a bit as he added .4 ounces in just a few days. I will have to keep a close watch on the amounts and his weight so he stays in close to 11 lbs which seems to be his optimal weight.


----------



## Pucks104

A couple questions about the frozen Primal vs the re-hydrated. I rehydrate with warm water. Obviously the frozen would be cold coming straight from the refridgerator after thawing. For those of you that feed the frozen, do you try to add warm water or do the dogs just eat cold? For those of you that add a chicken neck or wing, is one of those the whole meal at the time you feed it?


----------



## Lalla

Pucks104 said:


> A couple questions about the frozen Primal vs the re-hydrated. I rehydrate with warm water. Obviously the frozen would be cold coming straight from the refridgerator after thawing. For those of you that feed the frozen, do you try to add warm water or do the dogs just eat cold? For those of you that add a chicken neck or wing, is one of those the whole meal at the time you feed it?


i feed one chicken wing in the morning, nothing else.


----------



## Pucks104

Thanks Lalla. How should I go about introducing a wing or neck to Leo? Should I just put it down for him or should I hold part of it so he will chew on it slowly. He has not ever had the opportunity to chew on one and I don't want him to choke.


----------



## lfung5

I feed the primal cold. Fred doesn't seem to mind it coming straight from the refrigerator to his plate 

My guys get raw chicken wings as a treat. They only get them once in awhile.


----------



## lfung5

Just an update:
I switched Fred to raw because of skin allergies. It's been almost a month now and Fred's skin is looking great! Just got back from vacation and was a little concerned my dog sitter wouldn't keep an eye on his skin and he'd be a mess when I got back...but his skin is all cleared up! I hope it stays that way and its not a coincidence! Fred is also grain free with treats and eating coconut oil and a probiotic.


----------



## krandall

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Lalla. How should I go about introducing a wing or neck to Leo? Should I just put it down for him or should I hold part of it so he will chew on it slowly. He has not ever had the opportunity to chew on one and I don't want him to choke.


I don't feed Kodi raw on a regular basis, but I do. on occasion, give him a raw chicken neck or wing. He has had NO problem figuring out what to do with it, all by himself. 

I take his crate pad out of his crate, and he takes it in there to eat, which suits me fine. The crate is easy to disinfect, and I give his face a good wash too, after he finishes!


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie gets a chicken wing once in a while. With the first couple he had trouble biting through the skin and ended up swallowing a huge piece whole. So now I make a few scissor cuts in the skin so it's easier to break up.

How do you guys clean up after chicken wings - I hate the thought of raw chicken in his moustache and beard - that's why he doesn't get them very often.


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie gets a chicken wing once in a while. With the first couple he had trouble biting through the skin and ended up swallowing a huge piece whole. So now I make a few scissor cuts in the skin so it's easier to break up.
> 
> How do you guys clean up after chicken wings - I hate the thought of raw chicken in his moustache and beard - that's why he doesn't get them very often.


That's why Kodi doesn't get them often either. Because of meds I have to take, I have a lowered immune system. So I really have to shampoo Kodi's beard completely after a raw chicken treat. I just stand him over the sink and get it done.


----------



## Lalla

My Coton never used to like chicken wings until Cuba came along and LOVED them; now he's got all competitive, and HE likes them too!! Neither has had any trouble figuring out how to eat them. Maybe I'm just English and less hygiene conscious but I don't worry too much about the clear up - I just use a doggy wet-wipe around their mouths and that seems to be ok. I take Karen's point re compromised immune systems, though, and would certainly take more trouble if that were my case. Since they've both been eating raw at least once a day they are both certainly looking really good on it and I worry less about their teeth - I do clean them, but know that the bones are helping - it's worth the extra clean-up efforts on moustaches to know that teeth are being helped - moustaches are easier to clean than teeth!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

davetgabby said:


> Sabine , ..."Ziwi Peak Ziwi Peak is a good food as far as quality is concerned, but it is super high in fat and relatively low in fiber, so not all dogs do well on it. I see especially a lot of little dogs 1. overfed on it because feeding portions of super high calorie food are so small and 2. developing loose stools from high fat and not much fiber.
> 
> I mainly recommend using it as training treats, since it's quite stinky"


Yes, sounds like what happened to my two!! I really wanted this food to work, but it made them gain so much weight!!! Plus, not one firm poop the whole time they were on it (3 months). I was following the feeding instructions to a T and even feeding less. They loved it, but it didn't work out. I don't think it smells bad though.


----------



## jillnors2

I feed raw chicken quarters, split between 3 dogs, occasionally they have ziwipeakr or stellas raw patties in the morning, they do well on both


----------



## Pucks104

Pixiesmom said:


> Yes, sounds like what happened to my two!! I really wanted this food to work, but it made them gain so much weight!!! Plus, not one firm poop the whole time they were on it (3 months). I was following the feeding instructions to a T and even feeding less. They loved it, but it didn't work out. I don't think it smells bad though.


You may have been over feeding them. For Leo's weight, the Ziwipeak feeding calculator suggests 3.7 ounces per day but I found that to be too much. He does really well on 2.5 ounces per day. More than that does contribute to weight gain and looser stools. Dog food manufacturers always seem to recommend feeding more than most dogs need to maintain a healthy weight. You just have to use trial and error to find an amount that works for your dog.


----------



## Pixiesmom

That could very well have been the case.


----------



## Den&Barb

I don't get the "Raw Food" thing. Why raw food? Sure when they were wolves, but these dogs are so far removed from wolves, I just don't see the point. What's wrong with cooking the food, especially chicken? Seems to me it would be a lot safer all around. Also, chicken bones, that also doesn't seem very safe to me as they are quite splintery. When speaking of ounces of food, I assume weight in ounces or are we talking about volume?


----------



## Lalla

Oh, goodness, the whole raw food thing will have loads of better people on this forum than I to answer your question - I'm sure they'll be happy to explain; I'll just weigh in anyway, since I've come to value the good it can do our dogs. As for chicken bones being 'splintery' - ALL cooked bones are potentially splintery. Cooking removes the moisture in the bone, dries it out and renders it brittle. Raw bones are not splintery, dry or brittle. Chewing raw bones is really good for keeping teeth and gums healthy. Dog guts are completely different from ours and there's a lot of good science behind the thinking that raw is good. "The Science Behind Canine Raw Feeding" (HB Turner) is one of MANY books on the subject; Amazon has it and dozens of others. The only real disaster I've heard of with a bone was a friend's Weimeraner having a major operation to remove a stuck Nylabone....


----------



## Den&Barb

Thanks for clearing up my "chicken bone" misconception and the book.


----------



## davetgabby

for most dogs who are basically carnivores with a limited ability to eat carbohydrates, raw is the healthiest food. Toy dogs included. Yep bones are only brittle if you cook them. If you never feed your dog a carbohydrate he would be totally fine. I'LL even give you an article of one of my least favorite sites ,but one , many people use . http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dog-food-carbohydrates/


----------



## davetgabby




----------



## davetgabby




----------



## davetgabby




----------



## Den&Barb

Thanks for the links. I also watched Dr. Becker's video on spaying and neutering and now having 2nd thoughts about spaying Ginger this Friday. This has now become a difficult decision!


----------



## lfung5

Great videos Dave! Thx

Fred's skin is 95% better. All the raw spots are gone but he still has dry skin on his thigh. I only notice it when I take a flea comb and groom him. I actually comb the skin to see if it flakes. He is not itchy so I am now thinking it could be park of the detox.


----------



## davetgabby

Den&Barb said:


> Thanks for the links. I also watched Dr. Becker's video on spaying and neutering and now having 2nd thoughts about spaying Ginger this Friday. This has now become a difficult decision!


yep


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Great videos Dave! Thx
> 
> Fred's skin is 95% better. All the raw spots are gone but he still has dry skin on his thigh. I only notice it when I take a flea comb and groom him. I actually comb the skin to see if it flakes. He is not itchy so I am now thinking it could be park of the detox.


yep


----------



## Sheri

Thanks for the video, Dave.


----------



## DawnH

Lalla said:


> Oh, goodness, the whole raw food thing will have loads of better people on this forum than I to answer your question - I'm sure they'll be happy to explain; I'll just weigh in anyway, since I've come to value the good it can do our dogs. As for chicken bones being 'splintery' - ALL cooked bones are potentially splintery. Cooking removes the moisture in the bone, dries it out and renders it brittle. Raw bones are not splintery, dry or brittle. Chewing raw bones is really good for keeping teeth and gums healthy. Dog guts are completely different from ours and there's a lot of good science behind the thinking that raw is good. "The Science Behind Canine Raw Feeding" (HB Turner) is one of MANY books on the subject; Amazon has it and dozens of others. The only real disaster I've heard of with a bone was a friend's Weimeraner having a major operation to remove a stuck Nylabone....


Thanks for the information. I've been reading the raw food posts and kept asking myself why chicken bones when everything I've ever heard is that they were dangerous. I'm still on the fence about feeding raw...I'm a germaphobe (spelling) and can't imagine how long I'd scrub Manny to remove raw poultry from his coat. And he'd probably NEVER get another kiss.


----------



## Pucks104

I've been feeding Leo who weighs 11 lbs and is almost 12 months Ziwipeak air dried raw ( 1.25 oz) in the morning and Primal Frozen Raw (2.5 nuggets) in the evening for a month. His stools are small, non-smelly and tidy ( many fewer bum baths) than on kibble or Ziwipeak by itself. I did get an increase in tearing and eye staining once I started the Primal Frozen Raw. I had previously used (during teething) Tearlax which worked during that time but didn't seem to work now. I tried iStain and the istain drops but they didn't seem effective. I finally caved and tried Angel Eyes and Excel pads. After 2 weeks Leo's eyes were clear and not tearing nearly as much. At that time I quit using the Excel pads and reduced the dosage of Angels Eyes to a Half tsp rather than 3/4 tsp. I will continue to reduce usage of Angel Eyes in hopes that Leo's eyes will stay clear. Eye stains are unpleasant and using antibiotics is objectionable but my hope is that very limited use of Angel Eyes can stop the eye staining that came on when I started feeding Primal Frozen Raw. Leo and kibble didn't mix - he wouldn't eat it very much. Ziwipeak by itself - Leo loves but stools a bit "stickier" than I like resulting in more bum baths. Loves Combo of Primal Frozen Raw and Ziwipeak results in good stool and licked dishes so if I can get the tearing and eye staining under control with the brief use of Angel Eyes then we are good, otherwise I will need to explore other options!


----------



## lfung5

I bought a bag of Stella's and Chewys and my guys like it better than the Primal. In the am, I add all their supplements, which can make Fred finicky. With the S & C he just dives right in every time!


----------



## Pucks104

Maybe I will try Stella and Chewy's once this bag of Primal is gone. It's so hard to figure out the right food for the individual dog. One they like, that produces clean stools and doesn't cause eye stains, and that maintains great body and coat condition!


----------



## lfung5

Stella's and Chewys seems comparable. The only thing is they use that HPP process on all their proteins….Primal only uses it on their poultry.


----------



## lfung5

I am doing both Primal and S & C topped with Ziwipeak for now. Bella won't eat raw so she gets fromms dry with ziwipeak. I can't give her all ziwipeak or her stools get too soft….


----------



## Lalla

DawnH said:


> Thanks for the information. I've been reading the raw food posts and kept asking myself why chicken bones when everything I've ever heard is that they were dangerous. I'm still on the fence about feeding raw...I'm a germaphobe (spelling) and can't imagine how long I'd scrub Manny to remove raw poultry from his coat. And he'd probably NEVER get another kiss.


Well, first point: everything we've ever heard is OFTEN wrong!! The amount of wrong thinking that comes about from just 'feeling' that something must be right or wrong is epic! Cooked chicken bones are disastrous, so I guess that's transmuted into ALL chicken bones are disastrous. What's more likely to cause trouble is thinking that other COOKED bones are alright, which they are not.

I can see that if you are a 'germaphobe' then feeding raw might be very difficult for you. In that case I would go for something like Ziwipeak, which is air-dried raw. It looks more like a sort of chopped up jerky than a kibble, and is much better quality than ANY kibble. There's lots about it, and other air-dried brands, on this forum. Whatever else, don't let Manny's food put you off Manny! That would be tragic!


----------



## jillnors2

One year ago, My Mayzie was "off" and then she lost A LOT of hair. I had a skin biopsy that the results were 'patterned alopecia". She definitely had something going on with her auto immune system.

I switched her to a completely raw diet. I also switched my other dogs at the same time. One of my dogs was 11 years old. They are all doing great. All of Mayzie's hair came back, it is gorgeous and she is bouncing off the walls and I'm convinced Raw feeding saved her life.

The vet told me her hair would probably never grow back and advised me AGAINST raw. They are so behind the times.


----------



## ox3pxo

lfung5 said:


> I am doing both Primal and S & C topped with Ziwipeak for now. Bella won't eat raw so she gets fromms dry with ziwipeak. I can't give her all ziwipeak or her stools get too soft&#8230;.


I'm doing the exact same thing with Audrey and you do with Bella because Audrey's stool get way too soft as well! sometimes I use the ziwipeak as training treats, too because she goes crazy for them, especially the lamb flavor.

This site is introducing me to way too many really good dog food that I can't wait to try! Next on my list is exploring Honest Kitchen and Stella's and Chewys!!


----------



## MarinaGirl

I feed Emmie ZiwiPeak and sometimes put The Honest Kitchen Embark on top as a treat. I find that if I feed her too much THK that she has loose stools and yet I don't have that problem at all with ZiwiPeak. Just goes to show you that all of our dogs are different. -Jeanne-


----------



## DawnH

Lalla said:


> Well, first point: everything we've ever heard is OFTEN wrong!! The amount of wrong thinking that comes about from just 'feeling' that something must be right or wrong is epic! Cooked chicken bones are disastrous, so I guess that's transmuted into ALL chicken bones are disastrous. What's more likely to cause trouble is thinking that other COOKED bones are alright, which they are not.
> 
> I can see that if you are a 'germaphobe' then feeding raw might be very difficult for you. In that case I would go for something like Ziwipeak, which is air-dried raw. It looks more like a sort of chopped up jerky than a kibble, and is much better quality than ANY kibble. There's lots about it, and other air-dried brands, on this forum. Whatever else, don't let Manny's food put you off Manny! That would be tragic!


I'd never heard of feeding raw food until I joined this forum so you're right...my perception of it being bad to feed chicken and other bones were all based on cooked products.

I went to a pet store the other day that's owned by a professional trainer. His inventory all seemed to be top of the line products and although he carries Ziwipeak, he was out of it that day or I might have bought some of the freeze dried to try. I can't remember the name of the raw diet that he had in stock but it was so offensive looking that I'd never get past having to cut it into feeding portions much less feed it to Manny. It looked like hog head cheese mixed with huge portions of intestines. NASTY!


----------



## Pucks104

Inconsistency in Primal Frozen Raw. Ok, so we are on our 3rd bag of Primal Frozen Raw. The first two were filled with frozen separate blocks of food. The third, though frozen were clumped together almost like they might have thawed a bit and then refrozen. There hasn't been an issue except that it is more difficult to separate out the appropriate portion. Is there a comparable frozen raw that is more consistent product wise? I have found that Leo is doing really well on the Primal Frozen Raw. I have stopped feeding Ziwipeak and have found his poop is smaller and less likely to get stuck in his hair so there are many fewer bum baths. He weighs 11 lbs +- and eats 2.5-3 blocks per meal (2 meals per day). I am still trying to determine the exact amount to feed at each meal. I went to Primal because it was readily available locally. Any thoughts?

Also, has anyone had any experience with Nature's Variety Instinct Frozen Raw?


----------



## jabojenny

I had been buying my frozen Primal from one pet store and then found it at another pet store that was closer and it was just about the same price. Weird thing though is that I found inconsistencies with the same protein from the two different stores. I am also having a hard time finding lamb and when I inquire I mostly get "It depends on the delivery." Both stores carry Natures Variety and Stella Chewy's, I have thought about looking into one of those. I have also thought about the possibility of contacting Sabine and starting to make my own. I didn't realize how expensive this food is when you are feeding two dogs. I give both my guys 3 nuggets twice a day too. There is a site I bookmarked that is a company that specializes in raw diets and they sell the proteins and supplements but I'd have no clue as to where to start making my own.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Look into The Honest Kitchen Preference. It's a mix that you add raw or cooked, boneless meat to and it makes a complete meal.


----------



## Pucks104

There is a site I bookmarked that is a company that specializes in raw diets and they sell the proteins and supplements but I'd have no clue as to where to start making my own.[/QUOTE]

I feel the same way about trying to prepare my own but maybe a consult with Sabine would at least give me an idea of what I should do. I really wouldn't have idea where to begin.


----------



## lfung5

I think making ur own is much cheaper. Please let me know if anyone decides to try it and how they make out. Yes, feeding 2 dogs commercial raw is very expensive. My guys get 5-6 nuggets a day depending on the protein source. Each protein had a different number of calories per nugget. I buy both the Primal and Stellas and chewys 8 oz patties. It's more meat for the buck. Stella's and chewys is much cheaper BTW. I also use coupons when buying the raw. The savings add up!


----------



## csuggs63

I have a very picky year old Hav who I always have to rotate diff foods, but the one thing I don't have to rotate him off of the the Duck Primal freeze dried. He licks his bowl and then he will lick in again and again. I do add kibble to it like Fromms. So glad I finally found a food he loves. It is a bit pricey though but will continue buying until he gets tired of it, then on to the next food!!!


----------

